# W3c height Validate Table



## mageDSA (3. September 2003)

Hallo

Ich will gerne eine Table 100% height setzen ist aber net W3c korrekt.

Wie kann ich das korrekt anstellen ?

Vielleicht hat einer einen Tip für mich 

Danke



```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="iso-8859-1"?>
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" 

"http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" xml:lang="de" lang="de">
<head>
 <title>Unbenannt</title>
 <meta name="generator" content="Schwoicher" />
</head>

<body bgcolor="3B2D85">
<table width="100%" height="100%">
<tr>
<td align="center">
<img src="../images/pic/log.gif alt="Bild""></img>
</td>
</tr>
</table>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## SilentWarrior (3. September 2003)

Hi

Die Angabe height="..." bei Tabellen ist laut SELFHTML deprecated, d. h. man darf sie zwar noch verwenden, das W3C rät aber davon ab. Besser ist style="height:...px;".

Gruss

SilentWarrior


----------



## mageDSA (3. September 2003)

Besten Danke

Haut 100% hin 

Danke


----------

